# programowe wzmocnienie glosnosci

## wodzik

nie wiem czy zauważyliście, ale pod windowsem dźwięk ma zdecydowanie lepszą jakość i w dodatku jest głośniejszy. przy podbiciu wszystkich suwaczków na maksa w linuksie dźwięk zaczyna nieprzyjemnie charczeć. zauważyłem natomiast, że w smplayerze jest opcja programowego wzmocnienia głośności. probowałem na cichych filmach i idzie całkiem sporo podbić głośność bez słyszalnej straty głośności. dla mp3 tez dziala. wie ktoś jak zrobić cos takie dla innych programów, albo dla całego systemu?

----------

## SlashBeast

PulseAudio chyba ma taki bajer.

----------

## wodzik

w smplayer mam alsę na wyjście audio, a nie pulse, więc domyślam się, że na alsie też da rade.

----------

## SlashBeast

Tyle ze mplayer to robi sobie sam, a pulseaudio jest serwerem który potrafi to zrobić dla wszystkich aplikacji, potrafi nawet, z tego co pamiętam, wymuszać by aplikacje alsa-only leciały przez pulseaudio.

----------

## Dagger

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> nie wiem czy zauważyliście, ale pod windowsem dźwięk ma zdecydowanie lepszą jakość i w dodatku jest głośniejszy. przy podbiciu wszystkich suwaczków na maksa w linuksie dźwięk zaczyna nieprzyjemnie charczeć. 

 

Za czasow kiedy mialem windowsa (pierwsza godzina po zakupie laptopa) dzwiek wcale nie wydawal mi sie lepszy albo glosniejszy. Natomiast w linuxie jest BARDZO czysty i glosny. Przypuszczam, ze zalezy to od sterownika do karty dzwiekowej.

Co do dziwieku to warto przeczytac  ta  stronke. Jest _bardzo_ tendencyjna, ale daje dobre wyobrazenie i dziwieku w linuxie.

----------

## wodzik

pewnie zależy od karty dźwiękowej. ja mam zintegrowaną ac97 i na windzie dźwięk jest zdecydowanie lepszy, no przynajmniej gdy słucha się czegoś głośno. w windowsie mogę dać wszystkie suwaczki na maksa i dalej jest dobrze. na linuksie gdy pcm jest w okolicy 80/90% zaczyna sie charczenie. podobnie mam z tunerem. na linuksie mimo wielu starań obraz jest dużo gorszy niż na windowsie. co do pulseaudio juz od jakiegoś czasu sie zastanawiam nad przejściem właśnie na nie i chyba wieczorem posiedzę nad tym ;].  mam jeszcze taką jedną uwagę na temat visty. ogólnie uważam ją za wielką porażkę, ale podoba mi sie w niej właśnie sterowanie głośnością. mamy jeden suwaczek który odpowiada za głośność główną i dla każdej uruchomionej aplikacji wydającej dźwięk mamy osobny suwaczek. słyszałem, że w pulseaudio idzie regulować głośność dla każdej aplikacji z osobna, ale jest jakiś sensowny mikser który to obsługuje?

----------

## no4b

Ja bym polecał zainwestować w jakiegoś Sound Blastera. Będzie grał nie_gorzej niż pod Windows, a dodatkowo znacznie lepiej niż zintegrowana karta.. Karty zintegrowane chyba są dość kiepsko obsługiwane, bo już kilku moich znajomych, posiadaczy zintegrowanych kart, narzekało na niską jakość dźwięku pod Linuksem.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## C1REX

Sound blaster miałem wrażenie, że znacznie lepiej gra na Linuksie.

Teraz mam zintegrowaną kartę w laptopie i jest dużo lepiej na Linuksie - inna sprawa, że laptop to syf i są zakłócenia elektro-magnetyczne na kartę.

----------

